# ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم



## hokka_2020 (27 فبراير 2008)

*ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

إلى أجمل أعضاء فى أجمل منتدى أقدم ليكم ترنيمة وفيديو و أوديو  للاطفال بجد جملة وهى لفريق العذراء مريم وده فريق جامد جدا وعامل شرايط كتير  ​حمل بسرعة قبل اما يتشالوا من الشير وأبسط أطفال وكمان حلى سمعك بصوت الاطفال ​و إليكم الترنيمة​
Audio :        http://www.4shared.com/file/39089753/e6a47774/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=6ceed7b2 ​
Video:      http://www.4shared.com/file/38920024/840e6fc2/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=cf6aa1fe ​
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم ومتنسونيش ( هوكـــــــــــــا ) ​مستنية الردود واوعوا تنسوا ​


----------



## emy (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

_مرسى يا هوكا _
_جارى التحميل _
_صلوات  القديسين_​


----------



## liza nagy (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

حلوة جدب بس الفيديو مش رادي ينزل ربنا يعوض تعبك و عايزين حاجات كتير من دي


----------



## نور بنت العدراء (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

مرسى ليك وربنا يعوض تعبك وعايزين حاجات حلوة وترنيمه هارمى كل اتكالى عليك


----------



## ginajoojoo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

:yahoo:ترنيمة عسوووولة خالص زيك ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



emy قال:


> _مرسى يا هوكا _
> _جارى التحميل _
> _صلوات  القديسين_​



العفو 
وميرسى اوى على مرورم
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



ginajoojoo قال:


> :yahoo:ترنيمة عسوووولة خالص زيك ميرسى ياقمر​



ربنا يخليكى 
ميرسى ليكى مووووووووت
وميرسى على مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك يا سكرة​


----------



## hokka_2020 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



liza nagy قال:


> حلوة جدب بس الفيديو مش رادي ينزل ربنا يعوض تعبك و عايزين حاجات كتير من دي



انشاء الله 
وميرسى اوى على مرورك
وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Meriamty (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*









​


----------



## thedivel (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

ربنا يعوض تعبك شكرااااااااا


----------



## mina3338 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

الله الله يا هوكا
دايما بسطانا بترانيمك الجميله
ربنا يكون معاكي
وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## hoon_shar (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

ربنا يعوضكم الاطفال هيدعولكم كتير ودعواتهم جامده جدا بتوصل علطول


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



نور بنت العدراء قال:


> مرسى ليك وربنا يعوض تعبك وعايزين حاجات حلوة وترنيمه هارمى كل اتكالى عليك



العفو ياقمر وميرسى اوى على مرورك
وبالنسبة لطلب الترنيمة
فيه قسم خاص بطلبات الترانيم
فيه تقدرى تطلبى اللى انتى عايزاه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



Meriamty قال:


> ​



العفو يا قمر وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



thedivel قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعبك شكرااااااااا



ميرسى على مرورك 
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويزيد محبتكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mero_engel (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

*ميرسي يا هوكا حلوه جدا*
*تلسم ايدك يا حبيبتي*
*ربنا يبارك في خدمتك*​


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين


----------



## مينامجدى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

بجد بجد جميله ومستنين اكتر من كده 
اخوك مينا ربنا يباركك


----------



## سميرفكرى (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

يسوع يباركم


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

*ميرسى ليكى يا هوكاااااا

وجارى التحميل

ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



mina3338 قال:


> الله الله يا هوكا
> دايما بسطانا بترانيمك الجميله
> ربنا يكون معاكي
> وشكرا لتعبك



ميرسى ليك على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## سميرفكرى (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*

اشكركم المرور ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة جامدة جدا للأطفال (طيرى طيرى) لفريق العذراء مريم  ( Audio . Video ) أدخل ومش هتندم .. بسرعة عشان تبسط أطفالك اللى بتحبهم*



hoon_shar قال:


> ربنا يعوضكم الاطفال هيدعولكم كتير ودعواتهم جامده جدا بتوصل علطول



فعلا 
ميرسى لمرورك ​


----------

